# TORONTO | CIBC Square - Bay Park Centre | 243m | 798ft | 53 fl | U/C | 241m | 792ft | 52 fl | Com



## ChesterCopperpot

http://www.urbantoronto.ca/news/2014/08/connecting-dots-major-new-toronto-development












> The parking lot site at 45 Bay is to be combined with adjacent parcels to the north; the space above the east end of the Union Station platforms and tracks, the GO Union Bus Terminal to its north, and the Dominion Public Building at 1 Front Street West. 45 Bay is owned by Ivanhoé Cambridge, Union Station is owned by the City of Toronto, the rail assets associated with the Union Station Railway Corridor are owned by GO Transit, the Dominion Public Building is owned by the Government of Canada.
> 
> It would appear that the owners of the various parcels have banded together to plan a massive multi-phased redevelopment of the combined parcels with Houston-based multi-national developer Hines acting as the development manager for at least the first phase, planned for the 45 Bay parking lot site. Hines has Toronto offices and owns and manages a number of buildings in Canada, and is currently developing the Bayside area on Toronto Harbour between Sherbourne and Parliament Streets.
> 
> A competition was recently held to choose an architectural firm to design the development. The winner was Wilkinson Eyre Architects of London England. The overall design includes 3 towers, each with paired volumes of varying heights, all marked by a diagrid with interposed 12-storey diamond-shaped and faceted sections.
> 
> The first tower, in the southwest corner of the site (and seen on the right in the image above), is described in a City of Toronto zoning review status notice as being 48 storeys tall plus a mechanical penthouse, while Hines's website describes it as 50 storeys tall and having 120,770 square metres/1,300,000 square feet of rentable area. The latter number makes more sense as the 12-storey diamond-shaped sections appear to rise above a tall two-storey podium.
> 
> Critically, according to the City of Toronto zoning review notice, the first phase will include a new bus terminal at street level. This feature is not mentioned on the Hines website, but it has long been rumoured that the Bay Street Coach Terminal just north of Dundas Street where intercity buses currently serve Toronto would be replaced by a new terminal at Union Station. A new terminal at this site will reduce the time it takes buses to reach their destination from the Gardiner Expressway, and will allow coach passengers to interchange with Union Station's various rail and subway services. GO buses already have a terminal north of the rail corridor on a parcel at the combined site. It is not known yet whether these buses would also shift to the new terminal on the south side of the rail corridor.
> 
> The City of Toronto zoning review notice mentions a park to be built over the rail corridor, but the size of the park and exact location on the site is not yet known. The renderings from Hines' website show some greenery, but moreover they show a multi-storey retail podium bridging the corridor. It is possible that the renderings represent an earlier and more ambitious plan for the redevelopment without a park, or a final build-out where the park is hidden behind the second and third towers and associated podiums in these views. Another City of Toronto zoning review notice mentions a four-storey building to be built north of the park.
> 
> The towers of the following phases from the Hines website renderings appear to be 60 storeys tall at the northwest corner of the site (at Bay and Front) and 36 storeys tall at the northeast corner of the site (at Yonge and Front). New buildings have also been added in this design atop the 1935-built Dominion Public Building, a neoclassical building with various federal government offices which is listed on Canada's National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## isaidso

There seems to be a very lengthy time line for this one. The shorter tower on the south of the rail tracks will go up first, then the retail section above the tracks. The taller tower north of the rail tracks somewhere around 2022. Provided things move ahead, we'll be talking about this one for a good 8-10 years.


----------



## KillerZavatar

sweet designs!


----------



## bodegavendetta

Impressive. Looks very Norman Foster.


----------



## cruzin4u

*Major announcement happening tomorrow.*

From Canada Newswire at 2:00 PM today:

Media Advisory - Press conference by Ivanhoé Cambridge and Metrolinx

TORONTO, Sept. 29, 2014 /CNW Telbec/ - Media representatives are invited to a news conference during which Daniel Fournier, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Ivanhoé Cambridge, Paul Gleeson, Executive Vice President, Global Development, Ivanhoé Cambridge, Steven Del Duca, Ontario Minister of Transportation and Robert Prichard, Chair of Metrolinx, will make an announcement about a new real estate project in Toronto's financial core. 

Date: 
September 30, 2014
Time: 
9:30 a.m.
Location: 
Salon 1, 19th Floor

The Fairmont Royal York

100 Front Street

Toronto (Ontario)

A photo opportunity and media availability will follow the announcement.


----------



## isaidso

I believe this announcement will be regarding the tower south of the tracks only, but this is still fabulous news. I didn't expect to hear anything about this for a long time, but some are saying we could see shovels in the ground by Christmas. 

Hopefully the office market will remain strong and all of the office proposals will go ahead sooner than expected. This really is a beautiful design.


----------



## isaidso

> *Union Station Office Tower Development to Feature New GO Bus Terminal*
> 
> The provincial agency in charge of GO Transit has reached an agreement with Ivanhoé Cambridge that will involve moving the GO bus station to the south side of the train tracks from its current location north of the rail corridor, between Yonge and Bay Sts. Metrolinx has sold its property at 141 Bay St. to Ivanhoé Cambridge in exchange for a long-term lease at the base of an office development planned for the site at 45 Bay St., currently used as a parking lot. The development proposal for the southern site, submitted to the city on Monday, includes a new GO bus station and an office tower.
> 
> Plans also call for a public park to be built over the rail corridor, the first of its kind in Toronto. The completed development is expected to add 2.5 million square feet of office space to downtown. Earlier renderings showed a three-tower development extending to the north and south of the tracks. According to an August report on UrbanToronto.ca , it will also include underground parking and retail. Retail is not expected to be part of the first phase of development, however.
> 
> The office development on the north side of the tracks won’t be built until the new bus station is operating. Construction on a new terminal and tower is expected to begin next year and take about three years. The site, located across Bay St. from the Air Canada Centre and Union Station, will eventually connect directly with the PATH system and the rail terminal. Of the 2,061 bus trips GO runs each day, 631 go into the Union Station bus terminal, which opened in 2003. GO buses carry about 55,000 rides a day.


Courtesy of the Toronto Star


----------



## isaidso

So we can't expect the any movement on the tallest tower on the north side of the tracks till 2018.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

The two towers are the same height now, by the sounds of it the first tower is going up on spec and the second north nower will come in 2018 after the GO bus terminal is moved to its new home.

For the bus terminal, it looks like the intercity bus terminal at Bay and Dundas will finally be able to close as interregional bus services will be moving here, and GO will finally be able to use its double decker buses on downtown routes as they will no longer have to pass under the rail track underpasses, which hold height restrictions.




























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW8xRIT-6KA


----------



## Mercenary

Innsertnamehere said:


> The two towers are the same height now, by the sounds of it the first tower is going up on spec and the second north nower will come in 2018 after the GO bus terminal is moved to its new home.
> 
> For the bus terminal, it looks like the intercity bus terminal at Bay and Dundas will finally be able to close as interregional bus services will be moving here, and GO will finally be able to use its double decker buses on downtown routes as they will no longer have to pass under the rail track underpasses, which hold height restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW8xRIT-6KA


Looks good except I wished they didnt scale back the garden over the tracks. It was much more grandiose in earlier renders and now it looks like a footbridge over the tracks.

And I wish they didnt reduce the heights of the building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## Taller Better

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/tra.../torontos_newest_park_will_be_in_the_sky.html

*
Toronto's newest park will be in the sky*
A one-acre Skypark will connect two new office towers at the fourth floor as part of a complex on Bay St. at Lake Shore Blvd.


The park is part of a combined 250,000 square metre business complex and new GO bus terminal on Bay St. at Lake Shore Blvd. announced Tuesday.
By: Patty Winsa News reporter, Published on Tue Sep 30 2014

Toronto's newest public park won't be on the ground but in the sky.

The park is part of a combined 250,000-square-metre business complex and new GO bus terminal on Bay St. at Lake Shore Blvd. announced Tuesday.

The one-acre park will connect two new 48-storey office towers at the fourth floor that will be built to the north and south of the rail corridor. The complex will be linked to Union Station.

The design is still in the works but the so-called “Skypark” will be landscaped and will include a restaurant......


read it all here:
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/tra.../torontos_newest_park_will_be_in_the_sky.html


----------



## desertpunk

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, those are beautiful!


Agreed! A stunning addition! :cheers:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

253 meters.


----------



## isaidso

At 253 m, 45 Bay will look like the tallest building in the city in the traditional lake view of the skyline. ICE at 232 m is roughly as far south and appears tallest even though its only 7th tallest. Looks like we'll get a new peak to look at when on Centre Island. 

It's neither here nor there at this point, but that 60 floor north tower must have been a super tall if this 48 floor south tower is 253 m. Hopefully office demand in 2017-2018 will be strong enough that they'll push the north tower back to 60 floors when the time comes.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

the north tower has been cut down to the same height (well, looks slightly taller, maybe 260 meters) as the south tower. And before you go blame city planning, this cut was made before the developer even filed an application. Technically they still haven't even filed one for the north tower. The cut is not some anti height brigade from City Hall, its the developer realizing that the amount of square footage in the tower doesn't make sense and then instead cutting it down to the same size as the other towers.

1.3 million square feet seems to be the latest trend in office construction size though, we now have 4 towers proposed at that size and another 1 on the way. Up until now most towers have been in the 800,000 range.


----------



## Eric Offereins

awesome.


----------



## enrigue8

Any news about this project.


----------



## novaguy

Now called Baypark centre


----------



## enrigue8

I know 81 bay park have almost all approval since november.
So is there any news about it.This building will be incredible.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Presumably moving towards construction.. As far as I know the developer is eager to get going.. probably finalizing design, and I'm not sure if its gone through Site Plan approval yet. After that, its building permits, and construction. Hopefully news will come soon.


----------



## isaidso

Will the south tower rise first as it encompasses the bus terminal?


----------



## isaidso

> *Toronto towers reveal complex recipe of 21st-century downtown skyscraper*
> 
> Skyscraper. There’s a reason we use that word. Tall buildings are shaped by economic incentives, but there’s also a poetic motive at work, a drive to find the longest view, a higher office than your competitors, a perch up above it all. But when that drive to the top goes unchecked, tall buildings can be arrogant trophies, strutting and cluttering up the skyline with swoops and bulges.
> 
> A new pair of towers in the works for downtown Toronto shows how capital can stand tall and maintain its dignity. The Bay Park Centre combines elegant architecture with innovative urbanism and place-making that will serve the city around it.
> 
> The $2-billion, three-million-square-foot complex will sit atop a new commuter bus station and adjacent to Union Station, the busiest transit hub in the country. The first phase, already approved, will be a 54-storey, 1.3-million-square-foot tower and include the GO Transit station.



Full article: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...-century-downtown-skyscraper/article30395473/




















Its outer façades of glass are lined by a diagonal structural grid, with steel diamonds 10 storeys tall and behind this, the glass façade itself dips in and out, producing peaks and valleys up to 75 centimetres deep. “It’s very subtle,” Bettison says, “but is hopefully going to have a character of being very playful and changeable, and the light should do interesting things across it through the day.”


----------



## Victoria123

Renderings that have not been posted yet.

According to rumors 45 Bay Street is an inch away from approval.











































































http://www.bayparkcentre.com/


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Very nice. Much nicer than most of the cheap looking buildings going up in Totonto atm. What are the odds of this being built, though? The office market in Toronto seems much weaker than the residential market.


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> Very nice. Much nicer than most of the cheap looking buildings going up in Totonto atm. What are the odds of this being built, though? The office market in Toronto seems much weaker than the residential market.


Agree about all the glass. About half of the new condo towers going up look awful and won't age well. People keep buying them though. The only saving grace is that 20-25 years from now most of them will need to completely replace their spandrel glass facades with something else. A friend in the industry told me that much of it isn't expected to last more than 15 years. Those condo owners will be in for a massive bill. Shocking, but there you have it. Thankfully, the city seems to be moving away from that aesthetic and/or better quality products.

45 Bay is one of the better designs that surfaced the last year and it will likely get built. Downtown Toronto has the lowest office vacancy rate in North America, dropping to 4.9 per cent in the second quarter of the year from 5.3 per cent in the first quarter, according to a report by commercial real estate firm CBRE. That's despite 4.4 million square feet of office space being added the last 3 years.

https://www.thestar.com/business/20...ancy-rate-lowest-in-north-america-report.html

The office market may be weaker than the condo market but only because the condo market is still red hot. Regarding 45 Bay specifically, urbantoronto reported in June that things are still moving ahead:



> Metrolinx are very serious about moving ahead with a new bus station and I was under the impression this was all moving ahead fairly speedily; 45 Bay (aka 81 Bay) - which already has an agreement with the City for a roughed in space for the LRT platform - is apparently at the final approvals stage. 141 is a bit behind but it too is moving ahead. BTW. Metrolinx are not the developers - it's Ivanhoe Cambridge (aka Quebec Pension Plan).


----------



## Manitopiaaa

That lobby is gorgeous!


----------



## Al-Z

This project has been on the radar for quite some time. I was at the Union Station bus terminal earlier today and saw a sign for an application for 54 storey, 265 metres tower for the site north of the bus terminal. Just a quick question, is the north side phase 1 or phase 2?


----------



## Victoria123

Screen-captured images.


----------



## Victoria123

The Bay Park Centre was granted a $142 million tax break from the city this July - the largest tax break in Toronto. The developer, Ivanhoe Cambridge intends to go ahead and develop the area as proposed. For projects to receive tax breaks the requirement is that the construction should cost over $150 million, and should be approved by the council. This indicates that the BPC was approved sometime before July.

















http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...efits-with-tax-break-program/article32033349/


----------



## isaidso

People often say _'I wish it were taller'_, but I really do wish these were taller. 370m and 330m would look much better. The rail tracks are so wide and expansive as are Union Station and the Dominion Building. This is one area where much taller buildings would help make the area feel denser/more intimate.


----------



## enrigue8

Some movement finally !

Application: New Building
Status: Not Started
Location: 81 BAY ST 
TORONTO ON 
Ward 28: Toronto Centre-Rosedale
Application#: 17 137140 BLD 00 NB
Accepted Date: Mar 31, 2017
Project: Multiple Use/Non Residential
Work: New Building
Description: Proposal to construct a 52 storey office, retail and bus terminal with 3 levels of below grade parking - 366 parking spaces, and bicycle parking.


----------



## isaidso

This one makes me giddy with delight. It will fill in an empty spot in the skyline, help kick start rail decking, and it looks gorgeous. My only complaint, I'd prefer them at 400m rather than 253m.


----------



## Stringpicker

Agreed. A real missed opportunity here, IMHO. This is the perfect location to go big. At least 350 metres.


----------



## enrigue8

Please change the status of this project to approved !
It's not proposed anymore now.


----------



## Balkanada

^^ just to keep things orderly, you should give proof of that next time

http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/c...nnel=4b4452cc66061410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I didn't notice this also pedestrianizes the former bus route. This is a great project for Toronto urbanism, as well as being aesthetically beautiful.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

CIBC will be the main tenant here 

https://www.thestar.com/business/20...head-offices-to-new-bay-park-development.html



> CIBC plans to move its headquarters in Toronto to a pair of office towers being built in the city's financial district a few blocks south.
> 
> The bank said in a statement that about 15,000 of its local employees will relocate from its current headquarters at Commerce Court and other locations to the new Bay Park Centre.
> 
> The centre spans two towers and totals 2.9 million square feet of which CIBC will lease up to 1.75 million square feet for its headquarters, which will include a flagship bank.
> 
> The bank said its lease agreement stipulates that Bay Park Centre will be rebranded under a CIBC name in the coming months.
> 
> The two towers are expected to be completed in 2020 and 2023, during which time some of CIBC's employees will relocate to their new space.
> 
> Spokeswoman Caroline Van Hasselt said in an email that the bank will still have a presence at its Commerce Court location, including a bank.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

https://www.thestar.com/business/20...head-offices-to-new-bay-park-development.html


> CIBC plans to move its headquarters in Toronto to a pair of office towers being built in the city's financial district a few blocks south.
> 
> 
> The bank said in a statement that about 15,000 of its local employees will relocate from its current headquarters at Commerce Court and other locations to the new Bay Park Centre.
> 
> 
> The centre spans two towers and totals 2.9 million square feet of which CIBC will lease up to 1.75 million square feet for its headquarters, which will include a flagship bank.
> 
> 
> The bank said its lease agreement stipulates that Bay Park Centre will be rebranded under a CIBC name in the coming months.
> 
> 
> The two towers are expected to be completed in 2020 and 2023, during which time some of CIBC's employees will relocate to their new space.
> 
> 
> Spokeswoman Caroline Van Hasselt said in an email that the bank will still have a presence at its Commerce Court location, including a bank.


----------



## isaidso

Are the other bank buildings around King/Bay still used as head offices for the Big 5 or are they all re-locating a few blocks south? They all seem to be moving into new digs.


----------



## Mercenary

isaidso said:


> Are the other bank buildings around King/Bay still used as head offices for the Big 5 or are they all re-locating a few blocks south? They all seem to be moving into new digs.


So far only RBC has opened a new office in South Core.

CIBC will be the second bank.

There is not much real estate left within South Core to develop for the remaining 3 banks to move their HQ to newer buildings.

Maybe 16 York could be taken by the remaining 3 banks.


----------



## isaidso

Mercenary said:


> So far only RBC has opened a new office in South Core.
> 
> CIBC will be the second bank.
> 
> There is not much real estate left within South Core to develop for the remaining 3 banks to move their HQ to newer buildings.
> 
> Maybe 16 York could be taken by the remaining 3 banks.


Didn't we read a little while ago that TD Centre was largely empty? If so, that would leave just Bank of Montreal and Scotiabank. Southcore is largely built out but there are those spots on Front west of the Royal York. There are 2 office towers proposed and also the old Oxford casino site although it seems that a tech accelerator is going in the current structure.


----------



## enrigue8

What an extraordinary news .
I've been waiting for this moment since many months.
I am so relieved to see it will become a reality.
:banana:


----------



## Innsertnamehere

a lot of the big banks long outgrew their headquarters. RBC has a massive presence all over the city. Their new building in southcore is probably less than 1/10th of their overall footprint.

CIBC is the first one to truly consolidate most of its space into a single complex again. They are also the smallest of the big 5.


TD centre is certianly not empty. The downtown core has a vacancy rate of around 4% right now, there is essentially no space available anywhere.


----------



## isaidso

Thanks for the information. So TD Centre is full of TD workers or largely replaced with workers of other firms? If other banks want to consolidate in one complex we might end up with a few more like Bay Park Centre. 

Regarding RBC I can't say that I like any of their new digs. None of them come close to Royal Bank Plaza although it's likely not as modern inside as say RBC Centre or 88 Queens Quay.


----------



## enrigue8

So i hope that Union center ,30 Bay and 160 Front will be leased by other banks or big corporations.
Those 3 tower will be a nice addition to our skyline.


----------



## Dale

They're brilliant!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I sure hope the don't stick an unmodified CIBC logo on there like shown in the picture because that really clashes with the architecture. If they want a logo, it should be a modified version in perhaps a silvery tone to blend in better.


----------



## isaidso

I've never liked the 'new' CIBC logo. The old symbol was better imo:


----------



## ericmacm

isaidso said:


> I've never liked the 'new' CIBC logo. The old symbol was better imo:


I agree, that old logo looks much better, it would look fantastic on top of the Bay Park Centre. The current one they have had since 2003 looks pretty generic. Even the one they had in the 90s (between the nice one and the modern one) looked better than that.


----------



## Victoria123

UT user Jaborandi



> Drilling equipment now on site.


http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...ivanhoé-cambridge-wilkinson-eyre.674/page-114


----------



## Victoria123

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...ivanhoé-cambridge-wilkinson-eyre.674/page-114


----------



## isaidso

This will be the first decent office tower to rise since TD Canada Trust went up in 1990. About time!


----------



## enrigue8

I think it will be on preparation very soon.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

isaidso said:


> This will be the first decent office tower to rise since TD Canada Trust went up in 1990. About time!


Cant stand that goofy antenna atop that building. Bay Adelaide and RBC are better office towers in my opinion.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

isaidso said:


> This will be the first decent office tower to rise since TD Canada Trust went up in 1990. About time!


I think 100 Adelaide turned out really nice.


----------



## isaidso

^^ It's on the small side but I do like that office building.



TheIllinoisan said:


> Cant stand that goofy antenna atop that building. Bay Adelaide and RBC are better office towers in my opinion.


TD Canada Trust is a product of its era. It's not exactly my cup of tea but at least it's interesting. I can't say that for either Bay-Adelaide or RBC. They couldn't get more pedestrian if they tried.


----------



## Victoria123

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...ivanhoé-cambridge-wilkinson-eyre.674/page-115


----------



## enrigue8

I think it should be moved to preparation.


----------



## enrigue8

Ground breaking ceremony held this morning.
Its on preparation offiacially and i cant wait
to move it to under construction.

http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2017/06/bay-park-centre-unveiled-cibc-square-ground-breaking


----------



## Marcanadian

Tuesday evening:

CN Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

Update from December 4










(@sikandar)


----------



## zwamborn

2018-12-10 by sammmy


----------



## Tupac96

09/02/19










pic by mburrrrr at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-218


----------



## Tupac96

del


----------



## Tupac96

15/02/19










pic by Sikandar

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...eyre.674/page-219#lg=attachment173941&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

pic by Toron at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...e.674/page-230


----------



## zwamborn

2019-04-27 by Red Mars










2019-04-28 by Toron


----------



## ushahid

pic by michael62 at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-239


----------



## ushahid

Glass is up 

pic by Raptor
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-242


----------



## Marcanadian

Sunday:

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

CIBC Square by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid

CIBC Square by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## DrDrodzak

Finally something good in Toronto 🙂


----------



## ushahid

what is "🙂"?


----------



## ushahid

pic by skycandy at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-cibc-square-241m-50s-hines-wilkinsoneyre.674/page-272


----------



## Marcanadian

Friday:



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr



CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

It will be a jewel of a tower when completed.


----------



## isaidso

We haven't had an office tower of this calibre since Scotiabank Plaza went up in 1988. 13 years into the building boom and we're finally getting that top shelf tower we'd been patiently waiting for. 10/10


----------



## Chad

Are they building both towers at once or just one at the moment?


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

IMGP0805 -1str1stpfvibfwlconcrp by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

On the far right - 12/5

Toronto Skyline_5002461 by Rick Blaxall, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

City Views by Prashanth Raghavan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canadian banks' return-to-office plans thwarted by virus surge *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Nov 25, 2020

A recent surge in COVID-19 cases is derailing Canadian banks’ plans to bring employees back to offices, with one lender even asking some workers who had already returned to go back home.

Canada is now facing about 5,000 new COVID-19 cases a day, prompting provinces and cities including Toronto -- home to the country’s five biggest banks -- to implement new restrictions to limit the virus spread. Even Prime Minister Justin Trudeau recently returned to working from home in an attempt to set a national tone of caution.

...

CIBC, Canada’s fifth-largest lender, said it will give workers at least four-weeks’ notice before asking them back, Sharman said in the memo. The bank had planned to start relocating employees to its freshly built new headquarters at CIBC Square by the end of the year.

“With the majority of our team members working from home seamlessly, we have the flexibility to align our decisions and timing around our long-term real estate plans, including CIBC Square, and the guidance we receive from local governments and public health authorities,” she said.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline

* GO Transit officially begins operating out of new Union Station Bus Terminal*
Global News _Excerpt_
Dec 5, 2020

GO Transit has officially opened its new, two-storey new bus terminal across Union Station in downtown Toronto.

The first bus rolled out of the massive terminal at the CIBC Square (81 Bay St.) office tower, located at the northeast corner of Bay Street and Lake Shore Boulevard West and on the south side of the Union Station rail corridor, at around 5:50 a.m. on Saturday en route for Oshawa.

The previous terminal at 141 Bay St., which opened in 2003 on the north side of the rail corridor between Bay and Yonge streets, closed down for good just over three hours earlier with the final bus heading out to Gormley GO Station as a handful of transit agency staff looked on.

...

Construction on the development project began in 2017. The 141 Bay St. property will be replaced with a new office tower.

It’s anticipated a new elevated park connecting both towers will be built above the Union Station rail corridor by 2023.

Eventually, CIBC will be moving all of its employees to the location once it is completed.

More : GO Transit officially begins operating out of new Union Station Bus Terminal


----------



## redcode

Dec 26

Construction cranes on Toronto&#x27;s skyline 2020 12 25 -d by booledozer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/31

2020 Last Sunset by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 30

Toronto’s Financial District by Geoff Sale, trên Flickr


----------



## Jay

Beautiful building all around


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE 1 - 238m - 49s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - u/c*

First appearance of the *crown lighting (with diamond highlights)*. Pretty sure this can be seen from *outer space* (maybe just a test @ 100%).








Ryan_T


----------



## redcode

Jan 09

DSC_2823 by Boris T, trên Flickr

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr

Toronto by Jaime Ricardo Delgado Rosas, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/10

Peuplier 2021 by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

TO skyline from Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto by Paul Prior, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Video footage of the new *Union Station Bus Terminal* at the base of CIBC Square from local station Citytv :


----------



## redcode

Toronto South Core by Ryan Tir, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/29

Toronto by Ahmad El-kays, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 17

Awakening by Derek Riehm, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Close-up of the diamond pattern @ night


__
http://instagr.am/p/CKDI5qgAejz/


----------



## hkskyline

1/17

IMGP1442 -21stpf by citatus, on Flickr

IMGP1440 -11stpfvib by citatus, on Flickr

IMGP1444 -1crp1stpf by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

The bus terminal looks very chinese!


----------



## hkskyline

The seating area looks quite small but at least it's enclosed now, a big improvement from the old facility to the east of the train station.

GO Transit Union Station Bus Terminal by History in Photos, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 23

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-15 by NoahB


----------



## hkskyline

Driving footage along the Gardiner - go to 0:15 as the driver exits towards Yonge Street.


----------



## A Chicagoan

It looks huge from a driver's perspective!


----------



## hkskyline

1/24

Toronto from the docks by Stickwork-Steve, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 31

DSC_2120 by Boris T, trên Flickr

DSC_2081 by Boris T, trên Flickr

DSC_2122 by Boris T, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A fairly technical presentation that is over 1.5 hours long :


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE - 241.5m - 50s - Hines - WilkinsonEyre - phase 2 site prep*









kotsy

*Cool lighting installation underway that will span the pedestrian bridge.*








skycandy








kotsy








kotsy

*Neat shot from Dustin Williams. Phase 2 will rise right of centre in the photo.*








Dustin Williams


----------



## redcode

1W2A0067(HDR) by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Why Toronto’s office towers aren’t dead yet *
Toronto Star _Excerpt_ 
Feb 18, 2021

The announcement Feb. 8 that Scotiabank will vacate the top floors of its landmark Scotia Plaza head-office tower in Toronto sparked concerns in some quarters that the pandemic-induced glut of prime office space might be here to stay.

At the outset of the pandemic, in March 2020, all the Big Five banks sent their employees home indefinitely. Facebook Inc., Twitter Inc., Canada’s Shopify Inc. and other high-profile employers did so as well.

None of those firms have announced plans for bringing their employees back to the office.

That accounts for the city of Toronto’s office vacancy rate of 11 per cent in the fourth quarter of 2020, according to commercial real estate firm CBRE. That amounts to 2.6 million square feet of empty Toronto office space, the highest level in 17 years.

But the Toronto office market is healthier than it looks. And predictions of the demise of traditional office workplaces are misplaced.

...

Toronto projects in development include the $3.5-billion Union Park downtown redevelopment underway near the Rogers Centre, and the proposed $2.6-billion Canada Square in the Yonge-Eglinton district. Each of those sprawling mixed-use developments will transform the city.

Scotiabank will continue to occupy more than 1 million square feet of space in the 68-floor Scotia Plaza, while signing on as an anchor tenant in the Bay-Adelaide Centre’s recent $650-million expansion.

CIBC is also expanding its downtown Toronto footprint. It will keep its flagship Commerce Court West head office tower, and consolidate employees from across the GTA in its new 2.9-million-square-foot CIBC Square near the foot of Bay Street.

More : Opinion | Why Toronto’s office towers aren’t dead yet


----------



## hkskyline

2/16

Construction and Otherwise by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr

Dowm by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## linum

This is a very pretty tower.


----------



## redcode

Feb 26

Moon rise in Toronto, First full moon in lunar calendar 2021 by David Kim, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

2/27

Royal Bank Plaza by Roger Ouellette, on Flickr

Royal Bank Plaza by Roger Ouellette, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Feb 27

Không có tiêu đề by Eric H, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/3

The Cloud by Francesco Mariani, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Mar 05

March 5, 2021 by Amanda Catching, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/7

Trumpeter swans at sunset - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/30

Riverdale Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/9

Tugboat Races by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* CIBC Leads Record Green Loan for Namesake Toronto Tower *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_ 
June 15, 2021

Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce led a syndicate of lenders providing a C$780 million ($642 million) green loan that will finance the second phase of construction of the CIBC Square office complex in Toronto.

The transaction is the largest-ever green real estate construction loan in Canada, according to a joint statement from CIBC, which served as administrative agent and green structuring agent, and developers Ivanhoe Cambridge and Hines. Desjardins Capital Markets and HSBC Bank Canada served as co-lead arrangers.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## hkskyline

6/21

The Week in Toronto by Luciana Couto, on Flickr


----------



## JonStolt

Gotham city


----------



## hkskyline

6/22

Toronto Downtown-1207 by photonplay, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 26

Foggy Day by Jeffery Ferguson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Here is a webinar about the project from the British Council for Offices :


----------



## redcode

Toronto Financial District by Bradley Taylor on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

View of the pedestrian bridge linking CIBC Square / Union Station bus terminus and Scotiabank Arena - it is part of the downtown PATH network : PATH – Toronto's Downtown Pedestrian Walkway

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410001746416615431


----------



## redcode

CIBC Square by Bradley Taylor on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

7/3

Sunset in Toronto from Chester Hill Lookout by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/3

Sunset paddle Sunset sail by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

A thunderstorm passes over Toronto by Francesco Mariani, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/5

Toronto by Richard Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8923031 by B Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/4


Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 10









Natasha Smith

View of Toronto from Leslie Street Spit by Karin Lewis (Bookatz), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

Skyline by Sajith T S, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A report from the Toronto Sun on the new Union Station, including the new bus terminal underneath CIBC Square. The relevant part of the video is up to the 2 minute mark, after which it focuses on the railway station.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415839787597115392


----------



## redcode

On the road by Sherif Kaldas on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416145748928966660


----------



## redcode

Toronto Skyline July 23 2021 by James Woodbridge, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/22

Panoramic View of Sunset in Toronto from Centre Island by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 26

DJI_0013 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr









Urban_Toronto


----------



## hkskyline

7/26

1W2A0063 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

7/26

Ward’s Island Ferry by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 3

2021-08-03_at_13-30-41 by Sebastian Ip, trên Flickr


----------



## linum

They are really pretty! Love them.


----------



## hkskyline

*1 Canadian Dividend Stock for New Investors to Buy Now*


> Furthermore, CIBC is investing in the bank’s team, which is the foundation of the bank’s relationship-focused growth strategy. In 2021, CIBC plans to begin moving into CIBC Square, the bank’s new global headquarters, as part of a broader workforce modernization effort that will further the connectivity across the bank that enables the company’s relationship-focused approach to meeting the needs of the bank’s clients.











1 Canadian Dividend Stock for New Investors to Buy Now


Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce's (TSX:CM)(NYSE:CM) strategy positions it well to succeed in this evolving market.




www.fool.ca


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423064392405557251


----------



## redcode

Aug 6

DJI_0027 by Clement Lo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423728823615504388


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424066823000104960


----------



## redcode

quist


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424199105304268801


----------



## hkskyline

8/10

Office Construction by Union by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l Phase 2 excavation

Phase 1 left of centre, phase 2 (excavation) will rise bottom centre to the right of the crane.*








Ryan_T


----------



## redcode

#Repost @urban_toronto ・・・ An evening view of the new CIBC SQUARE office complex in Downtown Toronto is featured in today&#x27;s Daily Photo. Captured by Forum contributor travis3000, this view looks southwest over the rail corridor, showing the new elevated p by waltersgroupinc, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 17









TheBradFad

XXIMG_8599 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## Chad

Will the 2nd tower rises any time soon?


----------



## hkskyline

Chad said:


> Will the 2nd tower rises any time soon?











Tower 2 breaks ground at CIBC Square in Toronto


The 1.5-million-square-foot second tower at the CIBC Square development in downtown Toronto has broken ground and is scheduled for completion in 2024. The 50-storey tower at 141 Bay St. will complement the first tower, a 49-storey building which is currently




renx.ca


----------



## hkskyline

8/19

Toronto by Suzanne Schroeter, on Flickr

Toronto by Suzanne Schroeter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/23

Full moon setting over the Toronto Skyline by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/27

Toronto by Shrinivas Hebsur, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*CIBC SQUARE | 241.39m | 50s | Hines | WilkinsonEyre l phase 2 excavation*

Phase 2
*A second crane base (1st crane sits on top of the deck over the rail corridor from phase 1). Wondering if a 3rd or even 4th crane will be added (2 cranes climbed the phase 1 tower).*








skycandy

Phase 1 








Paclo


----------



## hkskyline

9/4

Gardiner Lakeshore ramp demo 🔴DJI Mini 2 by Andrei A., on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

August 28, 2021 by Amanda Catching, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

aaronwillsher


----------



## kanye

September 10 by skycandy


----------



## A Chicagoan

Looks like the second tower is starting!


----------



## redcode

stepy2016









 itsgarryphotos


----------



## redcode

Sep 11

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CIBC Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*81 Bay Street Office Tower at Toronto’s Highly Anticipated CIBC SQUARE is Fully Leased *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 22, 2021

Toronto’s innovative office complex by Ivanhoé Cambridge and Hines, today announced the 81 Bay Street tower is fully leased. The complex's world-class office tower has secured final leases with the Business Development Bank of Canada (BDC), Pollara Strategic Insights and CRIMSON Asset Management. When completed, the two 49 and 50-storey class-AAA buildings will total approximately 3 million square feet.

Previously announced 81 Bay Street tenants include CIBC, Microsoft Canada, Boston Consulting Group, AGF Investments, and more. CIBC is the lead office tenant of CIBC SQUARE with a combined approximately 1.65 million square feet across both towers.

“This is an extraordinary milestone for CIBC SQUARE, especially given the unprecedented challenges the COVID-19 crisis has created. We believe it is a true testament to how CIBC SQUARE’s differentiated and highly experiential offering speaks to Toronto’s top-tier companies, and to our shared vision that safe and engaging office space continues to be relevant in a business world where talent engagement, retention and development continue to fuel company growth," said Jonathan Pearce, Executive Vice President, Leasing & Development, Office, North America at Ivanhoé Cambridge. “We are thrilled to welcome BDC, Pollara Strategic Insights and CRIMSON Asset Management, alongside their employees to CIBC SQUARE where they will enjoy rich amenities and a next-generation environment.”

More : 81 Bay Street Office Tower at Toronto’s Highly Anticipated CIBC…


----------



## redcode

lukeraubaphotography


----------



## hkskyline

* CIBC launches first new corporate logo for bank in almost 20 years *
Canadian Press _Excerpt_
Sep 22, 2021

TORONTO -- CIBC has unveiled its first new logo in almost 20 years as the bank looks to refresh its image.

The Toronto-based bank says the rebrand comes after it has expanded its platform across North America and is now focused on "meeting the needs and expectations of clients on both sides of the border."

As part of its modernizations CIBC is also working to finish construction of CIBC Square, its new global headquarters in Toronto.


----------



## The seventh shape

How are they going to fit a larger tower on that little plot?


----------



## kanye

April 09 by slickpete83


----------



## hkskyline

An interior tour :


----------



## kanye

April 13 by Red Mars


----------



## kanye

April 22 by Northern Light


----------



## hkskyline

5/6

Front Street by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

June 02 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline

6/4

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*People are already being kicked out of Toronto's exciting new floating park * 
blogTO _Excerpt_
June 15, 2022 

Developers Ivanhoé Cambridge and Hines have finally wrapped up the first tower in their long-awaited CIBC Square office complex across from Scotiabank Arena as construction kicks into high gear for a second-phase tower to the north.

The tower's opening in downtown Toronto comes with a brand new park unlike anything else in the city, elevated on decking above the Union Station rail corridor that will act as a literal bridge between the Financial District and the South Core area.

Positioned four storeys above the tracks, the park offers unobstructed views of nearby landmarks like Toronto Island, the Hockey Hall of Fame, the Scotiabank Arena, and the CN Tower.

It also offers enhanced Wi-Fi, giving office drones of the 49-storey tower above a peaceful outdoor environment to get their work done.

Unfortunately, the park's recent opening didn't go off without a hitch, and for the first few days it was open to the public, reports flooded in of security forcing photographers to vacate the space, even ones who were just using their phones.

More : People are already being kicked out of Toronto's exciting new floating park


----------



## hkskyline

6/15

141 Bay St (CIBC Square north tower) construction site by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

June 24 by Red Mars


----------



## kanye

July 06 by Johnny Au


----------



## hkskyline

*Sweating it out at a high-end gym attracts workers back to the office *
The Globe and Mail _Excerpt_
July 5, 2022

After two years of working from home, the attraction of being able to work out at a gym again appears to be motivating people to return to the office.

“I had a member come in today who is about to take a leave and said, ‘I wish I wasn’t because I’ll miss being able to get to this gym every day,’” says Britt Hern, general manager of The Current fitness complex at CIBC Square in Toronto. “There are others who tell me they initially planned to come into the office two days a week, but now come in four or five days a week so they can use the gym.”

Open since February, the 14,000-square-foot fitness centre for employees at the new CIBC Square south tower is part of a trend that’s propelled fitness, wellness and end-of-trip bike facilities to the top of must-have lists for landlords, says David Hoffman, general manager of the two-tower, three-million-square-foot office campus south of Union Station being managed by Ivanhoé Cambridge Inc. and Hines. The facility includes change rooms and lockers for employees who cycle or run to work, with secure parking for 500 bikes.

More : Sweating it out at a high-end gym attracts workers back to the office


----------



## kanye

July 22 by Riseth


----------



## kanye

August 04 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline

8/9

Condtruction by Union Station by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

August 10 by Riseth









August 12 by BermudaTO37


----------



## hkskyline

* How Toronto's CIBC Square is being redesigned for the future *
Macleans _Excerpt_
July 4, 2022

When British architect Dominic Bettison visited Toronto for the first time in 2013, he saw a whole lot of Mies: Ludwig Mies van der Rohe, that is. The mid-century master’s rectangular glass-and-steel designs have held an outsized influence over the city’s skyline for generations. The banking district—which is home to Mies van der Rohe’s black TD Centre towers—is no exception.

Bettison had a different exterior aesthetic in mind when his London-based firm, WilkinsonEyre, was tapped to design CIBC’s new downtown headquarters in 2013. “I wanted to create something that reflected the environment around it in a dynamic way,” Bettison says. Among the imposing, featureless facades is now a lighter, more expressive effort: CIBC Square.

When it’s finished in 2024, the complex will feature two towers—50 and 49 storeys, respectively—and more than three million square feet of floor space. The shorter south tower, completed last year, is already an architectural departure for the downtown core: the diamond-shaped cuts of blue glass on its exterior reflect sunlight in colours that change depending on the time of day. Older banking buildings outwardly resemble the fortifications of finance—enormous and inward-facing—but CIBC Square will open itself to the city. Its public amenities include an expansive ground-floor plaza, an upscale restaurant, a food hall and a café. 

More : CIBC Square is built for the future


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-26 by Northern Light


----------



## kanye

September 07 by Johnny Au


----------



## hkskyline

9/15

Bay St & Front St W by History in Photos, on Flickr


----------

